# Picture frame



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

My sister-in-law asked me to frame a picture of her's and my wife's mom for my wife's birthday. Actually it was a rolled up picture / poster that was 20" by 30" that my brother-in-law had created. I took it to a frame shop to have a boarder made and to unroll and attach it to a cardboard backing.

I selected cherry for the frame and walnut for an inlay. I made the frames 3/4" thick by 2 1/8" wide.

I used the table saw with a 1/8" blade making multiple passes to cut groves in the cherry for installing the walnut splines. After gluing those in I finish planing the cherry and walnut to 3/4" thick.

I used a miter saw to cut the 45 degree corners and made a jig to allow micro adjusting the cutting the lengths. My micro adjuster is a wood screw inserted into a board for a stop (last photo).

I don't have a biscuit jointer or domino so I cut mortises in the corners using a jig that I made for this project. I cut those with a 5/16" spiral router bit using a plunge router.

I planed a small piece of cherry to use as floating tenons. I rounded the edges and cut to length.

I sanded the frames to 360 grit using a foam pad with an orbital sander.

To prevent glue squeeze out on the frame, I applied a couple coats of thinned shellac to the frames.

After gluing the floating tenons in the corners I used a belt clamp made by Wolfcraft to clamp the frame together.

I then sanded the frame and applied two more coats of thinned shellac then 4 or 5 coats of polyurethane thinned with mineral spirits. The shellac and poly finish were applied with a blue shop paper towel cut in 1/4 sheet then folded to about 2" by 2".

I then took the frame back to the frame shop to install glare proof glass and inset the picture along with the hook on the back.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, that's a nice frame. The inlay makes it special. I had a lot of trouble making frames well until I got a Grizzly miter trimmer. Now I just use splines to reinforce the corner. I like the look of a spline.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Malcolm , I have to take note of how this was done . That looks incredible with the inlay look . Great job 
And you made tenons , way above my capabilities


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Malcolm this is a beautiful picture frame but after seeing the beautiful boxes you make, I would expect no less.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what they all said.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Malcome, that looks awesome!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

For my wife's birthday I will probably make her a wooden basket. I know I had better get cracking on it. I'll post photos when done.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 what they all said. I like it a lot.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

kywoodchopper said:


> For my wife's birthday I will probably make her a wooden basket. I know I had better get cracking on it. I'll post photos when done.


What works for me is jewelry. Can't miss. Although she might really like a bundle of stretched canvases for her paintings. 

This frame is really beautiful, modern looking while still having a classic feeling.


----------

